# Sheriff checking licence lmr



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

The county must of got the message. On wednesday I was fishing at the lmr access area on rt32 and the sheriff was out checking licence and coolers.
It does not surprise me there is a big litter problem at the public access areas I would like to see them there more often. Word got around quick on the river and I saw a few guys hidding there tackle in the woods. LOL


----------



## keithlancaster (Apr 2, 2009)

fisharder said:


> I saw a few guys hidding there tackle in the woods. LOL


lol. I see people do that at rocky fork all the time


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

that's good news. I've had a few run-ins with some undesirable people already this year. I hope they run them out. I don't mind the fishing pressure. But if you litter, don't purchase a license or act like a fool I don't want you fishing near me.


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

Good to hear that they are enforcing the law. Get some of the idiots off of the water.


----------



## mjchiodi (Mar 14, 2008)

I agree good news. These are the same people that stand about ten feet from you and set up shop.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks for the news fishharder, we need more enforcement for sure. The guys playing by the rules will always be glad to take a minute to show thier
licsence. S


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

WOOHOOO!!!!!!!!!
I did a dance as soon as I read the title, hopefully this becomes commonplace, that river could use it.


----------



## CatBassCrap (Apr 25, 2008)

I have had my license checked on the GMR three times this year since the new licenses were issued. Hopefully they keep it up on all of the water around here.


----------



## Procraft180 (Apr 10, 2008)

keithlancaster said:


> lol. I see people do that at rocky fork all the time


Oh man you caught me. Yeah I see people hiding coolers in there compartments whenever the ranger is running around checking licenses. Its good to see that the sheriff are after people that try and get away with illegal activities.


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

Fantastic news! I like to fish there but I tend to stay away in the summer time as the place has become a hangout and bathing ground for crackheads and panhandlers. I have had the same guy ask me numberous times there for 67 cents. Everytime I wonder what exactly 67 cents buys someone... maybe a close out sale on crack rocks?


----------



## fishymcgoo (Jul 20, 2005)

hopefully they keep checking. i buy one every year and i have only shown it once. i just agree with everyone else that the people that dont buy a license are most likely the ones leaving their trash and beer cans behind. and i cant stand the idiots that want to fish shoulder to shoulder when there is a whole river to share. i was fishing at the lmr recently and some guy started throwing rocks in the water about 10 feet from me. good thing the fish weren't biting


----------



## CO_Trout (May 10, 2008)

Hope they Keep it up. I would give one of those officers a $20 tip if I saw them out checking licenses.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

it's not just the people who don't buy their license that's trashing the area they happen to be fishing/partying it's alot of people license or not.it's a simple matter of respect and those people surely don't have any or they wouldn't be tossing their garbage everywhere and anywhere.i usually have some plastic bags from stores with me and try to pick up as much as i can.however that gets a little old when i gotta do it everywhere i fish.


----------



## USAF_TRobertson (Mar 26, 2009)

They should have a program that allows people to be volunteer Ohio fish and game wardens and check peoples license when they are out fishing. If someone doesn't show you their license or doesn't have one you can call the local sheriff to come out and handle the situation.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

USAF_TRobertson said:


> They should have a program that allows people to be volunteer Ohio fish and game wardens and check peoples license when they are out fishing. If someone doesn't show you their license or doesn't have one you can call the local sheriff to come out and handle the situation.


Let me know how that works for ya. I've had a fishing license since I was 16. If I'm on public ground, unless you're law enforcement, I'll tell you to "jump in a lake". We'll proceed from there...


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

would love to see some law around loveland on the lmr. The banks are always a mess in the summer. Last year there was a group of hillbillies with their kids fishing with a huge fire. When they left, there must have been 3 cases of empty cans, numerous dirty diapers, and empty plastic garbage everywhere. At the very least i would hope they could burn there trash and diapers if they weren't going to take it home, they didn't and even left the fire roaring. You know that there inbred kids will be no better in the future. I've started to keep the liscence plate numbers of people i see leaving a mess on the river. When they leave i call the cops and tell them that i just saw some drunks driving eratically and give them the number and description of the car. Don't know if it has ever done any good or not, my hope is that someone will get caught and spread the word not to party over there? BTW i'm not against drinking while fishing, i like to drink, i just think that if you bring it in, bring out with you, and don't leave a mess


----------



## tommy454 (May 20, 2008)

I'm glad they are checking as well, I have never been checked in 20 years of fishing and have always had a license. I think if you get caught without one it should be community service, as a punishment, picking up trash at the fishing holes.


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

Got checked today.... twice.  Lower LMR, same as Fisharder. That was the high point of my day. Had to take a bath in tomato juice to rid the smell of skunk.


----------



## Cincyghosthunter (Jun 4, 2008)

Glad to hear it. (licenses being checked, not your tomato bath, Jay)


----------



## bretts545 (Mar 24, 2009)

me and my friends tend to drink beer when we fish or canoe. 

we all have liscense. and we clean up our stuff. 

never leave anything. not even a cigarette butt.

i'm sorry if that offends you guys, but we cause no problem and leave no trash.

is it illegal? yes...but so are a lot of things that don't cause harm to anyone

i will agree that the majority of people out drinking on the river do pollute it badly...

but just stating that there are some of us who do it the right way.


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

chadwimc said:


> Let me know how that works for ya. I've had a fishing license since I was 16. If I'm on public ground, unless you're law enforcement, I'll tell you to "jump in a lake". We'll proceed from there...


Better read the fishing regulations real carefully..........



> License Requirements
> 
> * A fishing license is required to take fish, frogs, or turtles from Ohio waters.
> * Persons fishing in privately owned ponds, lakes, or reservoirs to and from which fish do not migrate, are not required to have a license to take fish, but must have one to take frogs or turtles.
> ...


Bottom line is - you DO have the right to ask someone if they have a license, and you can report them is they don't.


----------



## Craw (Mar 5, 2009)

I was wading in the lmr last week and all of a sudden i turn around and see a monster 64oz big gulp heading right for me! What to do! personally people that litter around the water or anywhere for that matter bother me more than someone who does not have a licence. whether those kind of people are conected or not i don't know(probably). what i do is that they need pick up there @#$% (lazy basterds!)


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

wabi said:


> Better read the fishing regulations real carefully..........
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line is - you DO have the right to ask someone if they have a license, and you can report them is they don't.



And, as I stated, I can tell you to "jump in a lake". Call the sheriff. I'll show him.


----------



## fishymcgoo (Jul 20, 2005)

i think everyone is in agreement on one thing lets do everything we can as a whole to keep the river clean! i have to say i would rather someone fish without a license than leave trash behind. and as far as drinking if someone is responsible and doesnt litter or hurt anyone else i could care less because i want my privacy respected if i am not harming anyone ar anything.


----------

